# making homemade ricotta and queso blanco......much q/view



## got14u (Aug 19, 2009)

Here are some pics from making cheese today. 

1. this one is a ricotta cheese from whole milk. here is the recipe. I add about double the amount of salt.
*Ricotta from Whole Milk*
1. Use whole milk .. The fresher the better 
2. Add 2 tsp of citric acid per gallon of liquid (dissolved in 1 cup cool water). Add 1/2 of this Citric Acid solution to the milk (save the rest of the citric acid). Stir briskly for 5-10 seconds. 
3. Add 1 tsp salt 
4. Heat the milk slowly on low to med stirring well to prevent scorching 
5. At 165-170F watch for small flakes forming in the milk and the separation of small curds.
If after a few minutes you do not see the flakes forming, add more of the Citric acid until they form (do this in small 1 Tbsp increments to avoid over acid milk). 
6. Continue heating to 190-195F then turn the heat off 
7. As the curds rise, use a perforated ladle to gently move them from the sides to the center of the pot. These clumps of curd will begin to consolidate floating on top of the liquid.
Let the curds rest for 10-15 min. 
*** This is very important because this is the point where the final Ricotta quality is assured
8. Ladle the curds gently into draining forms (No cheese cloth should be needed if you were patient in the previous step). Let the curds drain for 15 min up to several hours.
For a fresh light ricotta, drain it for a short while (until the free whey drainage slows) and chill to below 50F. For a rich, dense and buttery texture allow it to drain for an extended period of time (several hours). before chilling overnight
Move to a refrigerator or cold room. Consume within 10 days 

just getting started

in to some molds

a look at the whey after getting all the curds out.

and here is what the cheese looks like after the molds. I should have pressed them a little long but it still taste great.


2. Here is the recipe for queso blanco ( also use about double the amount of salt.

Start with 1 Gallon of Milk heated slowly to 185F with occasional stirring.

Once the temp is reached add 1/4 cup of White Vinegar (I used apple cider) while stirring. Add this in 3 equal additions. You should notice the curds beginning to form and the whey separating as a greenish yellow liquid. Let rest for 5 min.

Once the curds begin to form well, stir to keep from matting for another 5 minutes.

Spread a sanitized piece of cheesecloth over a colander which is placed over a pan to collect the whey.

Pour the curds and whey into this cloth. Add 1/4 to 1/2 tsp salt.

Chopped chiles, spices or herbs can be mixed in also at this point.

Stir the curds gently to increase whey drainage and mix the salt. The cloth may be hung for 10-30 minutes for a drier cheese.

Transfer your curds to an open ended 2 Lb. cheese mold resting on a draining mat and set the follower on top.

Begin with 10 lbs of weight for 20 min. and then increase to 25 lbs for 2-5 hours.

(for the herbs i used 2 fresh japs from the garden and also cut some fresh oregano)
here are some pics from the process
all it takes


all mixed up. I also put about 1-2 teaspoons of heavy cream in at this time. The finished product is still in the press. I will post that up soon. thanks for lookin


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 19, 2009)

That's awesome.








to you for making cheese at home.  I'm very impressed.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Execellent post, and great pics too. Congrats on the making of some tasty cheese.


----------



## got14u (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks guys....I have really started to enjoy making homemade cheese. my next is cheddar. as soon as i can get a "quite cheese cave" for aging. here are the finished pics of the queso blanco. man it really turned out good. slapped some on a corn tortilla. the jap flavor really came through 
here is my press with a 20# weight on it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 19, 2009)

Definetly a very nice job making cheese. You made it look easy to do.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Aug 19, 2009)

WOW!!! That is truly a work of art there!!! Nice job!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 19, 2009)

My wife is interested in making cheese.  I bought her a book on cheese making and she is anxious to start trying.  This looks like an easy one for her to start with...


----------



## got14u (Aug 19, 2009)

It is most definitely one of the easiest ones to make. there is also the 30 minute mozzarella. what book did u get here ?


----------



## fire it up (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow!  This is a great post and something I am definitely going to try.  I had to stop and give you points in the middle of reading it and haven't even gotten to the queso blanco yet, I do have two questions.  Did you use anything special to press the ricotta cheese?
Second, when you said...

Did you mean 1 Tbsp increments or was it supposed to be 1 tsp?
Was just wondering because the initial amounts of citric acid was teaspoons and wanted to be sure since I will be making this very soon.
Thank you so much for a great post


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 19, 2009)

points for some excellent stuff!!

with your permission, i may have to "steal" this......:P


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 19, 2009)

*Home Cheese Making by Ricki Carroll*


----------



## got14u (Aug 19, 2009)

1.No i do not use anything special on the ricotta. just a form that i bought on line. 
2. The citric acid is 2 teaspoons dissolved in 1 cup of water. Then you can add as needed. Alos the 2 teaspoons of citric is per gallon of milk. so if you are useing 2 gallons of milk you can put 4 teaspoons of citric in 1 cup of water. I hope this clears that up. If not let me know. Tasunka no problem. It is not my full recipe. It is one I have found and just did small tweaks to it.

that is the book I have learned alot from. great book !

and thanks for the points everyone !!!


----------



## bassman (Aug 19, 2009)

Great looking cheese!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for making it look so easy.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 20, 2009)

Was the whole milk raw or pasteurized?


----------



## got14u (Aug 20, 2009)

pasteurized...just don't get ultra pasteurized. I also put about half a cup of heavy cream in as well. there is a way to make cheese with dry milk and cream thar produces a good yeild. I just got a connection for farm fresh milk. I will be useing it for cheese making from now on. It is very hard to come by now adays becuase of all the restrictions. but when making certain cheeses you are pasteurizing it as well.


----------



## ronp (Aug 20, 2009)

Man that looks good, wish I had some for tonight. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 20, 2009)

My wife is worried about me taking up another hobby but I am thinking about buying the kit to make mozarella - I think the kit is $30 and makes about 30 Lbs - have you tried any of the kits for any other cheeses? If so where did you get it from 
That cheese looks awesome


----------



## got14u (Aug 20, 2009)

don't waste your time with the kits. you can make everything you need. all youneed if my memory serves me correctly is citric acid, some rennet. other then that you probably have everything in your kitchen . well maybe a long thermometer. here is a link to a 30 minute mozarella recipe.
http://www.cheesemaking.com/store/pg/21.html


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you very much for this link - Is this where you buy the rennet tablets? 
Looks like I get to buy a new stainless steel pot - Oh darn


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 20, 2009)

>>>Is this where you buy the rennet tablets?<<<

i found mine at wal-mart; if i remember correctly, they were near the ice cream toppings, cones etc.


----------



## got14u (Aug 20, 2009)

I actually got my rennet from mexico in liquid form. Only certain cheeses use it any ways. Mainly hard cheeses.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks again for the help- looking forward to doing some cheese soon


----------



## scubadoo97 (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice looking cheeses.

How did you get that 20 lb weight to balance without falling.  My luck it would take out a large section of floor


----------



## got14u (Aug 20, 2009)

a lot of luck..lol..I told my wife if this doesn't work we will HEAR it !


----------



## rivet (Aug 20, 2009)

Excellent post! I've tried unsuccessfully to make cheese years ago and now you've stoked me up to try again! Good deal!


----------



## jon foster (Jan 12, 2010)

Excellent thread!

I want to make cheese too! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Jon.


----------



## got14u (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll answer any questions I can for ya....

Hey rivet did you ever make any ?


----------



## badfrog (Jan 12, 2010)

somewhere in here a "cheese cave" was mentioned... I assume a certain temp and humidity is what is needed? I have a storm celler I turned into a storage for my canning jars that I think might be just the thing...


----------



## got14u (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm not sure of the exact temps and humidity. I will check it out and post it up.


----------



## mmmsmoke (Jan 12, 2010)

I agree with the OP here, stay away from kits.  Cheese is pretty easy (not to knock the OP here, you did a great looking job) and not to mention fun.

Get the kids involved and it's much more fun!


----------



## got14u (Jan 12, 2010)

I agree..It's actually very easy...One thing I do is follow the directions to the T when making cheese. Later after I learn some of the basics I will start tweeking it to my personal likings.


----------



## jusjimi (Jun 24, 2017)

G


----------



## jusjimi (Jun 27, 2017)

Somehow my post got lost I meant to say Great post you got me all excited about making cheese!


----------

